# 96 d21 2wd rearend swap



## Iwannagofast9708 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi im new to the nissan truck world. I have a 1996 nissan d21 2wd ext cab 5sp 4cyl and the rearend is shot. Its a hc35 with the removal rear diff cover. Can i swap out the whole rear end with a hc35 that has the removalable front carrier unit i thinks its a h190. It has the same gear ratio but will it bolt up? No one has a used rear end like mine with the rear diff cover. Any help would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Iwannagofast9708 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry my rear end is a hf35.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Are both axles out of a Hardbody? If one, for example, is out of a Pathfinder, it will not have the shackles for mounting to the leaf springs.

Also, look on the front of the differential and make sure you have the same style of u-joint to bolt up to.

If the shackles on the axles are the same and the yolk on the front of the differential are the same, you should be OK.


----------



## Iwannagofast9708 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes both rear ends are out of 96 hardbodies. Both are 2wd. Bith have same gears just mine has the removabke diff cover the other has tge 3rd member that comes out the front. I havent look at the front u joint flange. I checked for a new ujoint and the part store doesnt show different part # for the 2 different diffs except fir 2wd and 4x4.


----------

